# Food observation...is this just coincidence



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I have noticed since Pipper started on the canned prescription food that he has no eye boogers or no staining around the eyes in the morning. He was on Fromm before and obviously its better quality than the vet food so I wonder if this is just coincidence or did the Fromm cause this. He also got fruitables treats so could it have been the treats?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

When Ellie was on hills l/d and K/d she did not have eye boogers or stains.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

elly said:


> When Ellie was on hills l/d and K/d she did not have eye boogers or stains.


Huh, so it must be the food. Thats really weird, just not what I expected.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I wonder if Pipper was slightly allergic to one of the ingredients in Fromm, causing tearing and bacterial growth around the eyes, whereas that ingredient might be missing from the prescrption food. Probably one of the proteins.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Funny, I have noticed that Lisi is rubbing her head a lot & scratching her ears since I started her on grain free Kibble & canned venison. I am wondering if she is getting too much protein since she is probable MVD. I had so hoped to keep them on the same food since she will steal Kitzi's food if given enough space. He can move the dish across the room w. his mouth w/out spilling a drop!:HistericalSmiley:
Edit: sorry didn't mean to hijack this thread. Yes, I suspect it is because of the change of food for Pipper. Isn't it good to hear something positive from the change.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> I wonder if Pipper was slightly allergic to one of the ingredients in Fromm, causing tearing and bacterial growth around the eyes, whereas that ingredient might be missing from the prescrption food. Probably one of the proteins.


Maybe he WAS slightly allergic to it. Hmmm, guess I will never know.



edelweiss said:


> Funny, I have noticed that Lisi is rubbing her head a lot & scratching her ears since I started her on grain free Kibble & canned venison. I am wondering if she is getting too much protein since she is probable MVD. I had so hoped to keep them on the same food since she will steal Kitzi's food if given enough space. He can move the dish across the room w. his mouth w/out spilling a drop!:HistericalSmiley:
> Edit: sorry didn't mean to hijack this thread. Yes, I suspect it is because of the change of food for Pipper. Isn't it good to hear something positive from the change.


Yes its good to see the difference. He didn't have very many eye boogers or staining but a bit. It was really bad when I brought him home from the hospital after not having his face washed for 2 days, but now there is nothing. Hope it stays that way. Don't worry Sandi about talking about Lisi. Thats what this forum is all about.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Some people think that the tomato pomace in some dogs foods can contribute to staining. I know some varieties of Fromms have it as an ingredient.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Kathleen good point. My daughters maltese had terrible staining when she was eating cherry tomatoes out of her garden.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Was Pipper on antibiotics after his surgery? Zoe had eye stain and had to take antibiotics for Lyme and she never had eye stain again !


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

BeautifulMaltese said:


> Was Pipper on antibiotics after his surgery? Zoe had eye stain and had to take antibiotics for Lyme and she never had eye stain again !


He was only on antibiotics for a couple of days until the results of the urine test came back negative.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Kathy - even a few days is enough to clear up the eyes, I noticed Zoe's eyes stopped running completely after only the 4th day on them and never had an issue again !


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

It could be the antibiotics he was on. It could be no more Fruitables. There's a lot of sugars in Fruitables. And it could be he had a slight food allergy or sensitivity to one or a couple of ingredients in the Fromm's. Some people note that the eye goobers clear up when switching to Fromm's. So it's not necessarily a certain food. What works best for one may not be the best for another.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> It could be the antibiotics he was on. It could be no more Fruitables. There's a lot of sugars in Fruitables. And it could be he had a slight food allergy or sensitivity to one or a couple of ingredients in the Fromm's. Some people note that the eye goobers clear up when switching to Fromm's. So it's not necessarily a certain food. What works best for one may not be the best for another.



I agree with Crystal. There have been multiple changes made at one time so it is difficult to pinpoint which factors have helped. It could be one or all. My general observation is that antibiotics, even a short course and given for a reason other than tearing, have cleared up a lot of staining as a side effect. The antibiotics alter the bacterial flora balance and can suppress the bacteria that perpetuate the staining. And, as Crystal said, some have no staining with Fromm while others get more. It's hard to know unless only one change has been made.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Whether it was the few days of antibiotic or the change in food or cutting out the fruitables, it sure is nice to have the face as clean when he wakes up in the morning as it was when he went to bed.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I know when I started to feed Lacie more of the Fromms she started to stain so I'm just keeping her on S&C, no eye staining, healthy coat so I do believe that the food is the trigger, depending on dog and food...did I just make sense, huh?


----------

